# Billing a TSA



## NLS1983 (Feb 15, 2012)

One of our physicians was told that when she has an assist doctor during a c-section that she can't just list the other physicians name, but has to Indicate that "We" performed this procedure, and "We" proceeded with this..etc

This does not sound accurate to me.

Does anyone have some information on this or know where I can look into it?

THANKS!


----------



## penguins11 (Feb 15, 2012)

That is correct, you do have to document to some extent what the assist does.  For our dr's who assist one of the other dr's with surgery the primary surgeon indicates the assisting and says something at the end of the OR such as "dr. smith was present for the entire procedure and assisted with instrumentation, suction and irrigation."


----------



## NLS1983 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ah I see, thanks a lot.


----------

